# Trouble



## kit s (Nov 5, 2019)

Keep getting error message when trying to view replies or post.


----------



## udaman (Nov 5, 2019)

kit s said:


> Keep getting error message when trying to view replies or post.


i did to but it's working fine now


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2019)

kit s said:


> Keep getting error message when trying to view replies or post.



Can you take a screen shot or try to explain in more detail what you're seeing so we can reproduce it on our end?

Also, it's always helpful to know what operating system you are working with and what browser if you can include that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2019)

kit s said:


> Keep getting error message when trying to view replies or post.




I had it too, but somebody must have fixed it:







That's what I had.

Bear


----------



## udaman (Nov 6, 2019)

thats exactly what i got bearcarver


----------

